
Why does English have such strange conjugations - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/why-does-english-have-such-odd-rules-for-verb-conjugation-6d3a2648a4e6
======
warrenm
English is a language that lurks in dark alleys, beats up other languages and
rifles through their pockets for spare vocabulary
([http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question41640.html](http://www.funtrivia.com/askft/Question41640.html),
among other places)

